#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Determining piping class

## hbili

Dear all,
1.Can anyone provide step by step procedure for determinig piping class, including some example? Thank you.
2. What are documents that piping department has to issue for detail piping project?

Maybe fun queastions, but being a new one in piping department :Big Grin: ...it will be more queastions.



Thank youSee More: Determining piping class

----------


## A.Venugopal

Byclass of piping one means the the working pressure in psi ; the usual classes are 150, 300,600,900etc. Any pipeing pressure falling in between will be assigned the next higher class, for example 15kg/cm2=213psi falls in between 150psi and 300 psi but should have class 300 valves and flanges. There is also a question of pressure temperature ratings will come next, but as abeginner, you would come back to it later.

A piping engineer should issue layouts, isometrics, BOQ with specification and support details for procurement . A piping engineer should be required to provide stress anlysis reports if the job requires. 

Good luck and enjoyable journey in to the piping design world.

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## inzenjer

dear hbili
i suggest you to read following books

Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Materials Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Engineering Leadership for Process Plant Projects  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

best regards
inzenjer

----------


## hbili

Thank you Venugopal and inzinjer. 
So many data and codes one must have in mind.
What is going on when I have smaller pipe into bigger pipe connection?
.

----------


## hbili

Thanks for the books!

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

See Forum CR4 Threads:
- "Pound Rating": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- "Rating of Pipe Fittings": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- "In service Pipe Thickness Limits": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- "In Service Pressure Steam Pipe": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- and a lot

----------


## shahidr

hbili,

1. Piping material is not selected by piping engineer. It is done by corrosion engineer. He would take the design conditions plus fluid data to determine that.
2. Process engineer would give the design conditions, pressure, temperature.
3. Piping Engineer would select some similar material class based on corrosion engineer and process inputs. OR. It would be taken from licensor.
4. Piping engineer would check:
  a) the size range from P&IDs
  b) the types of valves from P&IDs
  c) thickness of pipes and fittings based on design code, pressure and temperature
  d) pressure rating from ASME b16.5 based on material, pressure
  e) any special valve requirements from client
5. Compile all these information and amend the material class accordingly

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thanks to Mr Galala,Mr Shahidr for the enriching knowledge. The division of responsibility stated by Mr Shahidr is interesting.

Venugopal

----------


## maskedsperm

For Information Only...

In some Engineering Companies, the material selection for the Piping Classes is done by the Piping Department, Not by the Design Section, not by the Stress Analysis Section either, but by the Material Engineering Section (who work together with the Material Control Section guys).

Material Engineers (in Piping Departments) are the ones that select the specific materials and ASME Classes (earlier named: "rating") and/or wall thicknesses and reflect its selection in the Material Selection Diagrams or Metalurgy Diagrams (Process Flow Diagrams that doesn't show the fluid properties but the Metalurgic selection for pipes and pieces of equipment).

Best Regards to all... and, please: Keep Sharing, knowledge is Universal

----------


## f81aa

Thanks to all

----------


## hbili

Dear friends, thank you all for your unselfish shearing of your knowledge. Especially thanks to Mr. Abdel Halim Galala for, from my point of view, very practical explanation. Working in Piping Department I noticed that methodology for making an piping engineer is very low - so many data, so little explanation. Thank you ones more.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Dear friends, thank you all for your unselfish shearing of your knowledge. Especially thanks to Mr. Abdel Halim Galala for, from my point of view, very practical explanation. Working in Piping Department I noticed that methodology for making an piping engineer is very low - so many data, so little explanation. Thank you ones more.



My dear friend hbili and all friends in Petroleum Community Forum, Thank you very much and you are welcome.
A lot of piping handbooks are here, just after downloading the file, double-click at any book you need and enjoy: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.See More: Determining piping class

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please no rapidshare. Can you upload them again elsewhere? Thanks

----------


## technicaldreamer

> dear hbili
> i suggest you to read following books
> 
> Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please no rapidshare. Can you upload them again elsewhere? Thanks

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## saidsaid

thanks to all

----------

